# New putter



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I've gone and done it, I've just ordered a new putter a Odyssey White Ice #9 it's a mullet type putter it felt really good to me I got to hit it on the mat in store and a practice green at my local course. Here's a link if you want to have a look at it Odyssey White Ice #9 Golf Putter it's the official site. I had to order it from the local store I buy most of my equipment from because they didn't have one in stock so I'll have to wait a little while to use it but I cant wait!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice!

But won't you be busy painting the nursery? Maybe you ought to consider posting it to me to look after whilst you're doing all the expectant father things...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks and Thanks for the offer Bh but I think I might be able to squeeze a few rounds in.... There is nothing wrong with your putter either Odyseey Whitehot no.5 centre shaft you can't really complain about that


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Surtees said:


> Thanks and Thanks for the offer Bh but I think I might be able to squeeze a few rounds in.... There is nothing wrong with your putter either Odyseey Whitehot no.5 centre shaft you can't really complain about that


I wouldn't swap my putter for the earth. Its due its 4th grip shortly, a late Xmas treat for it.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Hobbit is almost right; you should send it to me. we colonists must stick together on this I'll take good care of it and even pay the postage. I'll send it back by July 6th.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol I think I'll pass on that one to thanks bob I was wrong with what club it was I picked it up today it is a white hot xg Rossie looks much the same I'll put some pics up in a minute I'm happy so far with how it feels from the practice green and in store I'll let you know how it plays on the course.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is some pics


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

You're gonnaa like your new putter. I love my Odyssey Marxman, I'll probably be like Hobbit with his. Mine is due it's 3rd grip sometime soon.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Enjoy your new toy. I use to love buying new putters until my much better half found my stash. My next one will be that new, up dated, ugly, Rail Gun critter 

Colonists? How can we still be colonists since we have now been annexed by Mexico? :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Frog I think you have a problem this is my third putter since I've been playing my first one was a really cheap one when I first started playing my second was a gift from my father it wasn't a bad putter I was just after something to help stabilise my swing and also stop the ball skidding off the face of the club so that the ball is rolling quicker after hitting it.

I have looked at those rail putter ugly but they sound pretty cool I would mind having a putt with one.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> Enjoy your new toy. I use to love buying new putters until my much better half found my stash. My next one will be that new, up dated, ugly, Rail Gun critter
> 
> Colonists? How can we still be colonists since we have now been annexed by Mexico? :dunno:



That's amalgamated and assimulated into their colony


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry. I don't do big words anymore. :laugh:


broken tee said:


> That's amalgamated and assimulated into their colony


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

broken tee said:


> That's amalgamated and assimulated into their colony


A Star Trek fan?


----------

